# My first donkey foal



## Davie (Apr 30, 2008)

I don't get on here much but wanted to say that Hannah had her foal this morning at 3:45 am. I was sure hoping for a little jenny as she had a colt by her side when I bought her. Hannah is a brown jenny about 34" tall and just a wonderful gal and guardian. The colt she had at side was brown like her and I rebred her back to the same jack who is spotted hoping for spots this time.

It was somewhat uneventful even though she was down pushing some 5 minutes before the sack made it's appearance--had the vet on the phone the whole time. One little white hoof makes it appearance, followed by another white hoof and then the tinest little nose that has a brown spot between it's nostrils and lip. Now I have to help as Hannah is pushing but makeing no progress. Get the head and shoulder's delivered and the sack off and low and behold I have a spotted baby--just don't know the sex and exactly what color the rest of it is going to be.

The head is all white except for the brown spot between it's nostrils and upper lip, brown eyelids, and one tiny brown spot under one eye--but wait--the ears are brown with black trim. Oh, the excitment mounts and my vet can't wait to hear the rest of it. Foal is finally out and sack complete off and what do I have---guess I could say OVERO--RATS a jack colt not a little girl.

He is stunning though. He has black in his mane and has almost evenly spaced black spots down the entire lenght of his spin and through his tail. He has about 4 black spots on his left side and a black shoulder bar and about 6 spots just behind the bar on his right. Both of his eyes have about 3/4 black eyeliner but other than that he is totally white.

Boy is he nothing like is full brother. When I left for work this morning he was sleeping standing up--can't seem to figure out how those leg fold up yet.

Hannah and little boy are doing great. Will go home at lunch to check on them and make sure he really has the milk bar down firm. Now for a name. Thinking about Arabesque Sergio's Dots Enough but something else may pop up as it was a clear sky out and a 1/4 moon was out.

Will get photos a little later. He is soooooo cute.


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 30, 2008)

He sounds gorgeous! Glad momma and baby are doing well, waiting for pics!


----------



## Emily's mom (Apr 30, 2008)

Congrats on the baby boy!! He sounds beautiful!! Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## crackerjackjack (May 2, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!






Isn't that exciting. Sounds like a real cutie. Can't wait for the pictures.


----------



## Basketmiss (May 2, 2008)

Pictures, Pictures!!

He sounds just ADORABLE...


----------



## PaintedMeadows (May 15, 2008)

Still no pictures? I want to see this handsome spotted fella!


----------



## ~Karen~ (May 16, 2008)

YAY! He sounds gorgous! Would love to seepix's!

Uneventful, huh? I'd been scared to pieces if I had to help out, afraid I'd do something wrong and hurt them! I am anxiously awaiting our's any day now, and I hope that everything does easily and well.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (May 19, 2008)

still no pictures? sounds like a real cutie...


----------

